# Amano returns! AGA 2004!!



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

*Amano returns!*

*2004 AGA Convention: November 12-14, Washington DC*
We are pleased to announce that the 5th AGA Convention will be hosted 
by the *Greater Washington Aquatic Plant Association* at 
the *Crystal Gateway Marriott* in Washington DC. 
Registration is a ridiculously-low $49 for the first 50 registrants, 
then $59 until October 28th, when it jumps to the $79 late rate.

The weekend's activities include a field trip, workshops, 
a banquet and an overflowing auction on Sunday with many rare plants. 
The convention features information-packed presentations from international 
experts. Aquascaping master *Takashi Amano* will share his world-renowned 
techniques as he designs an aquascape live, right before your very eyes! 
You have read his many books, now come and meet him in person! 
*Jan D. Bastmeijer*, who hosts the Crypt Pages website, 
will discuss our focus plant, the Cryptocoryne. 
*Diana Walstad* (Ecolology of the Planted Aquarium) is also confirmed 
as a speaker. *Mike Senske* will be speaking on Paludariums. 
Several other speakers and workshops are planned, 
as well as the ever-popular Hospitality Suite every night. 
There is a lot going on so don't miss out.

Thursday, Nov 11th - Welcoming at the Hospitality room, 
Meet the speakers, other hobbyists from around the country

Friday, Nov 12th - Field trip: 
Baltimore Aquarium, 
Lunch (on your own) at the Inner Harbour, 
Visit Aquarium Center

Convention kick off: Welcoming by AGA and GWAPA 
Aquarium Ecology by Diana Walstad 
Paludariums by Mike Senske 
Hospitality room gathering

Saturday, Nov 13th - The show! 
Cryptocorynes - Variety & Collecting by Jan D. Bastmeijer 
Nature Aquariums - Takashi Amano 
Lunch 
Answer Session - Amano & Jan answer your questions 
Focus Groups (two sessions) 
You're the judge! Cast your vote for best aquascape.

Banquet: Seated dinner, Awesome Aquascapes - a judges perspective, 
AGA Aquascaping Contest Award ceremony, Aquacaping talk by Takashi Amano 
Hospitality room gathering

Sunday, Nov 14th - All Day Silent and Live Auction

There IS a registration cap!

REGISTER NOW BEFORE ITS TOO LATE!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

I just registered.

Even if you can't make it to the convention, think about becoming a member of the AGA. It is a wonderful organization. The Aquatic Gardener is certainly worth the cost of membership.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Fantastic! It'll be awesome to meet all you guys face to face.
Should be loads of fun!

BTW - Not trying to sound like a salesman, but the amount of 
registrations we've gotten since this morning is VERY encouraging.
Its caught me by surprise. At this rate the special rate won't 
last too long. If you're sure you want to come - I urge you to 
register now before the rate goes up!


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

I wish I can be there... :? 
Hope to see photos of the event when it's finished.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

We should make a BLACK LIST for those who live on East Coast and won't come to the AGA Convention. 

IT IS your duty to show up and enjoy friendly atmosphere, visually informative talk by Amano, and meet all those Green Maniacs from all over the world.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Can't wait for it!! Finally an AGA I can drive to!!!  

Have any arrangements been made with Marriott or nearby hotels for special lodging packages?

Thanks
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

gpodio said:


> Can't wait for it!! Finally an AGA I can drive to!!!
> 
> Have any arrangements been made with Marriott or nearby hotels for special lodging packages?
> 
> ...


Crystal Gateway Marriott in Washington DC.

If I'm not mistaken

Single - 99$
Double - 109$

Let's talk details on the way to VA. It's cheaper to get roomate.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes, we've worked out a great rate at the Crystal Marriott!
Normally it can be upto $280 / night in that hotel! We've
negotiated a single occupancy rate of $99 and double of $109.
Plus you can come earlier in the week - still get the good hotel
rate and take advantage of being so close to DC. The metrorail
is accessible right from the hotel basement and takes you into
the heart of DC in a few short minutes. There you can tour
the monuments, museums, arboreitum, national zoo etc!
Being Vetrans Day weekend there will be a lot going on in DC too!
Some bring the non-aquarist significant other and they can go check
out DC while you're watching Amano put together an aquascape or
come earlier and tour DC together!


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Can others come along with you that are non-AGA members or does everyone that attends need to be an AGA member? I was going to join the AGA and am already planning on trying to make it to DC. I was going to bring along my girlfriend though, and if everyone has to be in the AGA I better sign her up too then.. 

Matt


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I beleive you have to be an AGA member to attend the main
conference but not if you're just attending the banquet.
For example, I'm an AGA member, but my wife isnt. She'll be
attending the banquet but not the main conference - so she
doesn't need to sign up as an AGA member.

If your significant other isn't into the hobby - bring them along
anyway. Maybe a bunch of them can tour DC while we're attending
the conference and then they can join us at the banquet.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

this is an email i got from AGA.

Hello Tim:

Yes, you must be an AGA member to attend the convention. But you also 
get 
four issues of our magazine, The Aquatic Gardener, for your $20. It's 
worth it!

Cheryl

so... AGA member only. hehe... 2004 AGA Convention still has 6 months to go. i think i'll register on Oct. :wink:


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't forget - there is *limited availability*. Once we hit 250 total
registrations - that's it. We won't allow any more people to register.
The same goes for the field trip and banquet - there's limited
availablity. 150 people max on the banquet and 100 max 
on the field trip. So far, almost everyone who registered for the
convention also registered for the banquet. If trend keeps up,
the banquet will fill up a lot earlier!

We're already almost *20%* there! Really - I kid you not.
Don't put this off if you want to attend. *Register ASAP*.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Road Trip*

If Amano is going to be there, I'm there. I'll sign up for the AGA membership this weekend and also registered for the banquet.
Final this will be my first convention and meet some of the members of APC.

Ken


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

bump


----------

